# 9800 GT vs. 8800 GTS ALFADOG Edition



## bilalarc (Nov 10, 2008)

*9800GT vs. 8800gts*

So everyone,

Whats the difference in them, they are almost same price but their performance confuses me.

I want a 512 Mb version so, is 8800 GTS DDR2 ALFADOG version better than 9800 GT DDR2?

Help

Happy Gaming

Bilal


----------



## desiibond (Nov 10, 2008)

if your budget is upto 10k, dump both and get HD4850

among those two, I pick 9800GT


----------



## harryneopotter (Nov 10, 2008)

First of all ... both 8800 GTS and 9800 GT Come with DDR3 Memory, not DDR2.
Second ... if the 8800GTS u r talking bout is 512 MB ..then its G92 chip and its much costlier (nd a little better ) than 9800 GT.  and if its 320 or 640 MB version ..then definately 9800 GT wld be the better choice.

But for sub 10k segment ... Palit HD4850 is the KING ....


----------



## skippednote (Nov 10, 2008)

+1
Hd 4850


----------



## toofan (Nov 11, 2008)

palits hd4850 is available for 9250.00 + 150 delivery charge = 9400.00 at www.theitwares.com.


----------



## bilalarc (Nov 11, 2008)

*9800GTX Worth it?*

Sorry to say I cant get hd 4850 coz it is not available in my area.

BTW 9800gtx is worth buying?

If it is then does CM-PCAR-500W psu enough for it?
this psu give 18A on 2 rails, max wattage of 360w.

with the following specs will it run well.

Intel E7300 2.66Ghz
Intel D945 GCNL @ 1066 FSB
Kingston 2gb Ram
Seagate SATA HDD 250 GB x 2 @ 7500RPM
CDVDR RAM Drive (Combo Drive)

PLZ help again.

thanks in advance
bilal


----------



## furious_gamer (Nov 11, 2008)

Get that PSU and yes, 9800GT will not a good buy..Get the Palit HD4850 from itwares..
Still u r not convinced to get thru courier, get the 9800GT and worth buying?..I dont think so...


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 11, 2008)

*Re: 9800GTX Worth it?*



bilalarc said:


> Sorry to say I cant get hd 4850 coz it is not available in my area.


 
Buy it from online shops..such as theitwares


----------



## comp@ddict (Nov 11, 2008)

Dude, 8800GT is OLD now

HD4850 anyday(not cuz 8800GT is a loser no, it was a winner in it's time)


----------

